# The taste of Beach Justice



## Alcar (Apr 7, 2010)

Before I begin to elaborate on the details of this journey still unfolding, I will let everyone know what the deal is. This game is run on an engine know as 3.M, its 3.5 with the stat adjustments from 4th ed (dwarf = +2 con/wis, etc…). A character rolls 5D6 for stats (no dropping the lowest stuff) and each character bears a star sign which adds to one stat; so our characters stats are ranging from 5 to 34, except for strength because there is no star sign to enhance strength. The humanoid/civilized races of the realm consist of Dwarves, Gnomes, Humans, High Elves, Orcs, and Wood Elves, with Humans and Wood Elves as the most populous races at the time; all are available for characters to play with the exception of Orcs for the time being. 

Most classes are available for pcs, so long as it’s in some tangible form for me to glance at every now and then. Alignments are not required unless the characters are clerics. There is no limit to the number of skill ranks based on level, so a 1st level Barbarian could spend all his ranks on tumble or survival. Both the aforementioned are also true for Monsters and npcs, which gives a little insight as to the challenge that pcs have in surviving; on top of the fact that just about every monster has at least one class level. There are no favored classes or multiclass experience penalties. Players also start with maximum currency for there class, and pretty much whatever they need out of the Player’s Handbook on top of their money (which is silver in this campaign). All hit dice are increased by one dice type, so a wizard rolls a D6 and a barbarian rolls a D20 (yes, a D20); all monsters hit dice experience the same increase.

The campaign setting is a medieval society mixed with my twisted sense of humor, dowsed in mysticism, sorcery, and mayhem.

In the broader view of things, the world that our players are akin to is one that is immense, land masses are divided by vast oceans, which are unforgiving and erratic. The last 1000 years have been an age of discovery (or rediscovery), wars have come and gone, cites ruined and rebuilt, plagues have come and gone, and those whose lineage has survived the ages are proud and industrious, for the most part. Technology is a mixture of engineering and magic, engineering made mostly available by the Gnomes and Dwarves, and magic made available by the High Elves, with contributions from various other sources here and there. Human societies are “melting pots” where all races intermingle and share their “culture”; most of the other races do not allow outsiders establish a residence within their cities. 

Transportation is a big issue, teleportation magic has been long lost, flight magic is limited and very subject to “turbulence”, and so it is the seas, horses or boots that get most people around; unless of course you’re rich and/or resourceful enough to own a gyrocopter or an airship. 

As a whole, people are mostly either educated or intuitive enough to get by. Adventures, however, are a cut above the rest; the average peasant isn’t the one rolling 5D6 for stats. 
        I am big on making people keep track of food and water, and making people buy new shoes; in the adventure that is about to be described, the characters have already had to replace shoes twice (except for those with magic shoes).

On a smaller scale, this campaign takes place is a small kingdom, it’s a continent shaped kinda like a horseshoe, with a number of small islands in its vicinity. The castle and capital of the kingdom rest on the largest of the outlying islands; dead smack in the middle of the horseshoe, with an enormous bridge that leads to the west side, for the east side is covered in mountains. This small kingdom is a center for trade, and its king and kings before him are regarded as just and fair. This small kingdom is also at the end of a war, to which its victory is owed to players of another campaign; these adventures will be taking place approximately a year after the $*** hit the fan. 

          Other details will arise, and hopefully questions will be asked so I can elaborate further without boring you any longer. I hope that those playing and those who have played my campaign will post there thoughts as well.

        I will be writing the journal of a ships crew, from the perspective of its non player crew as they see the players sail across their known world. The crew has seen things that they never thought they’d see, many have come and gone, some died, some just left, but they all called themselves the crew of a ship called Beach Justice…………that’s right, Beach Justice, and this crews journal might just give you a taste of it.

  ************************************************************************


_Day 1 _
_Bugger…where to begin? I’m no good at this writing stuff, and now these blokes have the fancy idea of writin’ a journal-- after the bard dies; bloody hell. Well, me name is Tin, and I’ve been assigned to write this journal; I suppose its betta than washing the deck, until me hands get tired. Me and the crew been at this gig for twenty days now. We found this fancy looking book in the new captains quarters, after looking it over we figured it’d be perfect for the job seeing as how its fancy and all that. We was only parked outside Teomura for about an hour before the boat transformed before our very eyes, and then these big stones floated up along side the boat. I am sure the captain will know what’s up...when he gets back. _
_The crew thinks I should write down the day since we got the journal, but I only take orders from the boson or the captain…which is why I’m  writin’ what day it is since we got the journal…wait a minute, bloody sheep lovin..stupid ink won’t erase._
_Anyway, this is our first day with a journal since we got our new ship; too bad the captain ain’t here to enjoy it, been in that bloody castle all night, can’t be that comfortable. We figured they’d be back by now, good thing we have plenty to eat and a few weapons, those big buzzards don’t look too friendly. _

_Day 2_
_Pretty much the same as yesterday,  Captain still ain’t back, me and some folks thought ‘bout going to see if they was alright, but that jungle looks like its got some pretty big bugs in it, maybe some snakes, so we’re sitting put for the time being. Tried me hand at some fishing, me buddy got a bigger one than I did, but I’ll show ‘um some other time. The buzzards finally flew away. I know that the last time we came to this place that they was only in there for a few hours, wonder if they found some big loot or if they’re dead? _
_I just don’t get it, we been sailing for days, we stop and check out this island castle, Teomura; we been checking it out, bloody captain goes inside, takes his guards and now the crew is standing on a new boat. What gives?! I’ve heard of some crazy stuff, but hell. Then, one of me mates tells me that this Teomura is supposed to be some ancient magic castle made by Smurfs, chaos gnomes. As if the average gnome wasn’t crazy enough!! I did hear a rumor once that gnomes was good for the economy...what’s a economy?

**************************************************************
_ _[FONT=&quot]
Next time, an encounter with a Shark Ranger named Dopey Dick (favored enemy: Humans).

Stay tuned....



[/FONT]_


----------



## Alcar (Apr 7, 2010)

*Status*

I hope to update this about once a week, but things happen....


----------



## fyretongue (Apr 7, 2010)

Love it! Been waitin' fer ya ta post, ya lubber!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 10, 2010)

Off to a good start, Alcar! Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Alcar (Apr 11, 2010)

*The Captain is Back......kinda*

_Day 3

A few of me mates got the bright idea o’ checkin’ out a small isle with a coconut tree on, so they took a dingy out there, sure enough a big ol’ shark came amd pulled one ‘um right out the dingy, and now were short a crew mate and a dingy. I wonder which one costs more? 
So we’re sittin’ around all freaked out and here comes the captain and his guards. We told him what happened, but they was focused on them big stones floatin’ around the boat, and they get in the water all crazy like, and they start flippin’ ‘um ova’ one by one. It was crazy, this thing that looked like death appeared and started attackin’, one of the captains guards suddenly had a of bunch jewelry, and then the elf says: Hey, I’ve got a keep back in town...it was kinda a lot all at once for a guy like me, good think the shiny monk guy took care of that death thing.
Then all the sudden, the captain started spoutin’ something about losing his soul for the sea, and he gives command of the boat to the boson, a wood elf named Jondalar; I heard the two dwarves goin’ on about an elf for a captain being crummy…wait a minute, wasn’t there three dwarves that went in with the captain…or ex captain? Wasn’t there a gnome too?
After all that, the new captain took some folks out to see about that shark, and about half way out they found him. I watched it through me spyglass, and they did a number on that shark, worse than what that shark did to me mate. The captain, er...ex captain took that scythe o’ his and cut him straight across the face, that shiny monk guy even punched the shark; now I don’t know about you, but I’d say you got to have some big ones on ya to go around punchin’ sharks. The captain and his men came back without a scratch, and everybody started talkin’ about going back to Portside, which sounded good enough to me, I’m tired of sea biscuits and lime juice.

***************************************************************

Next time, the journey home.....Stay tuned
_


----------



## cold1s (Apr 11, 2010)

Alcar said:


> _Day 3
> 
> A few of me mates got the bright idea o’ checkin’ out a small isle with a coconut tree on, so they took a dingy out there, sure enough a big ol’ shark came amd pulled one ‘um right out the dingy, and now were short a crew mate and a dingy. I wonder which one costs more?
> So we’re sittin’ around all freaked out and here comes the captain and his guards. We told him what happened, but they was focused on them big stones floatin’ around the boat, and they get in the water all crazy like, and they start flippin’ ‘um ova’ one by one. It was crazy, this thing that looked like death appeared and started attackin’, one of the captains guards suddenly had a of bunch jewelry, and then the elf says: Hey, I’ve got a keep back in town...it was kinda a lot all at once for a guy like me, good think the shiny monk guy took care of that death thing.
> ...



Home to where, who is the Captain at this point?


----------



## Alcar (Apr 11, 2010)

Jondalar was the captain, and home was Portside


----------



## Alcar (Apr 12, 2010)

*Back to Portside*

_
Day 4_
_This is our first day out at sea with the new ride. This new boat is fancy, more space, and room to park some cannons; bet the dwarves will be all over that. _
_The weather is fair enough, our navigator says we’re making good time, but I don’t know if I trust a dwarven navigator, but I never thought I’d see a dwarf on a boat either. _
_Just about dinner time these glowing things just kinda appeared out in the water, and being the curious bunch that we is, we decided to have a look see...oops. We get up there and they started shooting lightning at every one on deck, it was crazy. The crew did their best, but the shiny monk guy got killed, and the rest of us barely got out with out lives. _
_Captain ordered double watches after that, but I think everyone was wide awake…Why is me hair standing up? Me mate thinks that we might have pissed something off when we looted Teomura, but he’s a rookie, and I told ‘um that the sea is just a crazy place; me other mate says we’re both right._

_Day 5_
_The wind picked last night and our course is going better than I’ve ever seen, navigator says if we keep this up that we’ll be back in Portside by the next morning; works for me, I could use a night or two at the Greasy Spoon. ‘Bout the middle o’ the day was when we saw a green flag out on the sea, so we put up ours and made to intercept the other ship, and it was a good thing we did. The other ship was called the Emerald Serpent and was a High Elven trade vessel; they had magic items up and all kinds of stuff for sale, and at half price to boot. The High Elves were honest and straight forward, which was a nice change, compared to some these blokes onboard. _
_I got meself a nice belt and some new shoes; we spent a good amount of time with them elves before they asked us to escort them to Portside...they didn’t look like they need an escort, but who cares?_
_The rest of this night was smooth sailing along side the Emerald Serpent. I know that we just got a new boat, but I think we should get one the size of the elf boat, or at least one as good lookin’. _


_Day 6_
_We made port early in the morning, just like the ol’ dwarf said. Broderick Brownhole is our navigators name, and he was in just as much a hurry as anyone else to get a drink. We paid our docking fees and made about town, got over to the Greasy Spoon and it was full of imperial types that was all happy about winning some battle; I thought it was kinda early for troops to be drinkin’, but cheers to ‘um._
_I overheard the captain talkin’ with some lieutenant, I guess they might be rearin’ to deliver something to a base near the continental bridge; guess I got to make sure and get paid before they take off. _
_The evening belonged to drinkin’ and gamblin’, woulda payed for a good time if I coulda found me a lass, but all the lasses was all occupied with the happy troops and all that; guess I know where my taxes are goin’.

*************************************************************

Next time:  The Manticore, Part 1.....stay tuned
_


----------



## Alcar (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pests*

_Day 7

_ _Captains orders was to sail south along the beach and park about a day away from town, from there the captain was gonna head inland for with some package for the troops at the bridge. The package is big, and padded, must be a bunch of glasswork inside; probably a bunch o’ potions or something. _
_Toward the evening was when these big seawolf things boarded our ship, they were big, and they looked like a cross between a seal and a wolf. The combat was heavy, swords flying all over the place; I watched that guy with the scythe and the captain “spring” all over the place whilst they hacked ‘um down. Dam seawolves killed the human wizard and left the dwarf…what’s his name…Throckmorton Boulderdash, left him with a festering scar; dam dwarf better get that checked out. _
_We dropped the anchor a couple hours after that and the captain set out in the dingy, no sooner did they get inland when a winged beasty swooped in on ‘um. Now, I couldn’t see too well ‘cause it was dark and all, but it looked like some type of big flying cat, it had bat wings and big tail that was shooting stuff at the captain and me mates. I watched as they tried to shoot it, I know they must have landed a couple shots, but the winged beasty flew off further inland…coward. _
_I know the captain and his guards was hurt after that ‘cause they sailed the dingy back to the ship and looked like they was gonna rest, but one ‘o them dwarves said he knew some trick with ropes and that they could just do that and keep going. I don’t know what was so special or inspiring about this rope trick, but sure enough after they did was they back in the dingy and on to land. I gotta learn that rope trick thing…
**************************************************************

Next time:  A fat mans stolen paintings....stay tuned
_


----------



## Alcar (May 11, 2010)

*Oops!!*

I know its been a couple weeks since I updated, but I'm getting ready for finals and will resume said justice as soon as possible


----------

